# Replacing bottom portion of stud



## bandro (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi,

I recently had a drain and sump pump put into a small portion of my finished basement.  In order for that to be done they had to cut out about 3 feet of sheetrock and the studs that portion of the studs that were behind it.  Also the floor board was removed in order to put the drain in.  This is only a small section of one corner of the basement and is not a load bearing wall.  The studs were only installed in order to put up the sheet rock.  Can someone give me a little advice on the best method for fixing the sheetrock?  I am guessing I need to first fix the studs in order to support the sheet rock.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 24, 2011)

Put the bottom plate back in and cover it with a longer one so you can screw it to the old plate.
For the wall just use 2x4 about a foot longer than was cut out and screw or nail to the old studs and screw or nail them to the bottom plate, if the drywall wasn't cut to the middle of a stud you could do that or just screw thru the old drywall into a block of wood to make joints on the sides. Replace missing drywall.


----------

